# Whats happening with the Kernel 2.4.X / 2.5.X

## gentoo-fan

Hi,

does anybody know why the 2.4.19-pre7 hasn't

been updated since April, 16th and the 2.5 Kernel

gets from 2.5.10 - 2.5.11 - 2.5.12 in almost 5 Minutes...

Best regards,

the gentoo-fan

----------

## klieber

 *gentoo-fan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> does anybody know why the 2.4.19-pre7 hasn't
> 
> been updated since April, 16th 

 

A new gentoo-sources version of 2.4.19 was released last night.  I'm guessing that you're not looking in the right place for your kernel sources.  Have you read this announcement that talks about the new sys-kernel tree layout?

Also, make sure you don't have anything kernel-related masked in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask.

--kurt

----------

## steveD

A lot of things are broken in 2.4.19-pre7. I still use 2.4.19-pre4. This version is rock solid. I tried the pre7 version and I found out, the serial driver is broken, my firewire external hard drive does not work. It works fine with the pre4 version.

----------

